# Is this finrot, and HOW DO I FIX THIS???



## guitarrocker98 (Jun 28, 2011)

This Angelfish has been alive and in my tank for like 6-8 months. The tank is about that old as well. The fin has been doing this for about 3 weeks, and I keep using melafix. My problem is im about to go on vacation and fear the death of the fish when I get home. 



































My PH is at 7.4
Ammonia is and 0-.25ppm
Nitrite is at 0ppm 
Nitrate is at 0ppm

My tank is about 78-80 degrees and is a 68 galloon tank. 
Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You would need a close-up for me and the lighting on the fish isn't very good. I can see that the fins are a little tattered. Fin rot is usually caused by poor water quality. A few consecutive 30-50% water changes per day for a few days would more than likely fix it.

Do you perform weekly water changes? What other fish are in there? Any new additions?


----------



## guitarrocker98 (Jun 28, 2011)

Um... There is a Groumi, Leaf fish, A few Mollys, and a few guppies. I preform water changes 1 time a week. I did about a 50-60 water change the other day. The fins just look tattered. It just looked like frayed or split fins for a while. we fed the fish at about 8pm went to the store came back and by 9 this is how they looked. I will do a few more water changes. I dont think the other fish are attacking this one as its the largest and oldest one. I did just lose a Molly but I have no idea why. It was being nipped.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The edges of the fins tell me it is finrot,which is a water quality issue.

You should be doing 30% to 50% changes once a week,depending on your stocking and filter.

They way this is fixed is buy doing daily water changes to remove the ammonia from the water so the fish can heal.If you dont have snails or shrimp the addition of medicinal salt helps to soothe it too.


----------



## guitarrocker98 (Jun 28, 2011)

K I will do this. would you say 30-50% a day? I do not have snails or shrimp in there.


----------



## guitarrocker98 (Jun 28, 2011)

So should I see an imediate difference? Or will you not notice it for about a week, and then things will SLOWELY get better?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have 11 angels in various development stages , looking to get a strong pair up, it looks to me like you have a fin nipper amongst your cast members. I would be highly suspect of the leaf fish though they tend to be lethargic. But any of them could be giving your guy a hard time. And yes, it could also be fin rot .


----------

